# s'embrasser / se faire la bise



## Geysere

Bonjour, 

Y a-t-il une différence entre ces deux expressions? Je crois que les bises sont sur la joue... et s'embrasser, c'est sur les lèvres? Laquelle est pour les amants et laquelle est pour les amis/collegues?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

S'embrasser, ce n'est pas forcément sur les lèvres, mais les amants ne font pas que se faire la bise (qui ne se font effectivement que sur les joues).

Donc s'embrasser c'est pour les amants et les collègues (mais la signification est différente) et se faire la bises c'est pour les amis/collègues.


----------



## Chimel

Très juste ! 

J'ajouterais peut-être que "faire la bise" implique généralement donner un ou plusieurs baisers sur la joue, sans enlacer la personne ou la prendre dans ses bras ("embrasser"). Le vainqueur de l'étape du Tour de France fait la bise à la miss locale, on ne dirait pas spontanément qu'il l'embrasse, me semble-t-il.

"Embrasser" implique en revanche qu'on serre l'autre dans ses bras, pour lui donner des baisers soit sur les joues, pour des amis, soit sur les lèvres (ou dans le cou, ou "tout partout"...), pour des amants, comme le dit très bien Lacuzon.


----------



## rolmich

Vu sous un autre angle "faire la bise" ne prête jamais à confusion, c'est un geste chaste. Les choses sont claires.
"s'embrasser" par contre, pour ne pas prêter à confusion, doit souvent être complété, qualifié, comme le décrit si bien Chimel.


----------



## Geysere

Merci pour tous vos explications! Mais je ne suis pas encore sûre:





Lacuzon said:


> S'embrasser, ce n'est pas forcément sur les lèvres, mais les amants ne font pas que se faire la bise (qui ne se font effectivement que sur les joues).


  Donc comment on appelle ça http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2004/2307719388_030a5c6d18.jpg ?


----------



## Me-K

Ça, ça s'appelle s'embrasser.


----------



## Nanon

Le titre de la photo en question est "Le baiser de l'Hôtel de Ville". Me-K a raison : il ne saurait être question de "bise" ici !


----------



## la fée

Mais tous ces mots, employés comme clôture d'une lettre, sont assez interchangeables, n'est-ce pas?
Ex.:
Bons baisers.
Grosses bises.
Je t'/vous embrasse.
Bisous.
Gros bisous.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, ils sont interchangeables si tu n'es pas en couple avec la personne à qui tu écris.
"Bons baisers" a un peu vieilli.
"Je t'embrasse" convient aussi s'il s'agit de baisers amoureux. Actuellement, "(gros) bisous" s'utilise aussi dans ce cas, de plus en plus.


----------



## Aoyama

> "Bons baisers" a un peu vieilli.


C'est vrai, on trouvait "naguère" la formule imprimée sur les cartes postales avec généralement "de" (Bon baisers de _Paris_).
Bisous, gros bisous etc, tout ceci convient en langage _épistolaire_.
Maintenant, Geysere semble poser la question dans un cadre pratique de _salutation(s)_, ce type de contact physique n'étant pas habituel en Asie.
On peut donc discuter sur cette pratique (la bise) que beaucoup d'Asiatiques ne comprennent pas.
Il peut s'agir d'un _baiser sur la joue_, mais il peut aussi s'agir d'un simple contact entre les joues, sans véritable baiser/bise, cela dépend du degré d'intimité entre les ... bésoteurs.
Pour _embrasser_, Chimel a donné des éléments de définition, il y en a d'autres. Rolmich parle de geste chaste pour la "bise", le "baiser" serait donc physique. C'est d'ailleurs bien son dérivé verbal qui a pris le sens que l'on connaît.
Dans le registre "vieilli", on ajoutera aussi "bécot", "bécoter" ...


----------



## Nanon

Aoyama, c'est la fée qui pose la question de la salutation, et non Geysere. La fée appartient à la culture italienne où, si je ne me trompe pas, on échange des bises. Il serait réducteur d'examiner la question de la frontière entre les _baisers _et les _bises _à travers un prisme uniquement asiatique, car je crois qu'elle se pose à tous ceux qui apprennent le français.
Par ailleurs, on peut discuter des pratiques culturelles : combien de bises, avec ou sans étreinte, sur la joue ou en l'air, avec ou sans bruit... C'est déjà l'objet de pas mal de fils, je crois...
_Bisous, gros bisous_, etc... ne conviennent pas qu'au langage épistolaire : cela se dit également au téléphone. _Baisers_... non, à cause de l'ambiguïté, mais on peut dire _Je t'embrasse._


----------



## Me-K

Au téléphone, je dis à ma fille "un baiser" ou "bisou", elle me dit "bisou, Papa".
A mon fils, petit j'aurais facilement dit "un baiser", mais maintenant je dis seulement "bisou". "Un baiser" est un peu plus exprimé: ce sont de toutes petites nuances.

Entre adultes de la famille, ce sera encore autrement.


----------



## Aoyama

Je lis Geysere : 





> Laquelle est pour les amants et laquelle est pour les amis/collègues ?


 ...
On utilise bien baisers, bisous etc au téléphone, mais cela reste un prolongement de ce que _l'on écrit_ et reste aussi une forme de _salutation_ .


----------



## mmesorel

Est-ce qu'on dit, "Elles font la bise" ou "Elles se font la bise"?  (Et c'est bien la bise et non pas les bises?)  Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

"Elles se font la bise"   (Et c'est bien la bise  et non pas les bises )


----------



## rolmich

On peut dire les deux :
_Elles font la bise à leurs mamans pour la fête des mères._
_Elles se font la bise _(l'une l'autre).
L'expression consacrée est _Elles se font *la *bise._
On peut dire aussi _Elles se font *des *bises. _(c'est moins courant mais correct).


----------



## luklamainfroide

Si j'osais je rajouterais un souvenir de mon enfance.
Voilà bien 30 et quelques années de cela, alors que mon arrière grand-mère était encore de ce monde, je me souviens qu'elle me disait :
"viens faire le baiser à mamé"
Il s'agissait alors pour moi de lui faire sur la joue la bise la plus retentissante du monde tandis qu'elle m'écrabouillait de ses bras en s'extasiant :
"ça c'est un gros baiser."
Il me semble toutefois que depuis ce temps le "baiser" a perdu sa connotation de bise sur la joue au profit de bisous sur la bouche. Et qu'a tout le moins quand on parle d'une bise on dit alors un baiser "sur la joue".
D'ailleurs j'ai le sentiment qu'à cause de son sens argotique on évite le plus souvent possible d'employer "baiser" que ce soit comme nom ou comme verbe (à moins de liens très intimes).


----------



## mmesorel

Merci, tout le monde.


----------



## Aoyama

Elles se font des bises is also possible.


----------



## mmesorel

Oui, Rolmich a dit que "c'est moins courant mais correct" (voir ci-dessus).


----------

